

2 Years, and 50 Million downloads later... Bump is back at YC  - arst829
http://blog.bu.mp/2-years-and-50-million-downloads-later-bump-i

======
salemh
Very cool. I see a tangential relationship to MS Surface (which I am sad did
not "take off" in relation to its potential, re: costs). This may be the type
of App where demonstrations of trivial to the complex of its uses "explains"
the App in better terms. I mean this in the sense that friends with iPhones,
Smart Phones don't necessarily "see" the value (which I do) in the App.

